# fatal error LNK1201



## Concorde (Jul 28, 2005)

fatal error LNK1201: error writing to program database 'p:\Calculus\Debug\Calculus.pdb'; check for insufficient disk space, invalid path, or insufficient privilege

I get that error from time to time after executing a program and it crashes. If I exit the editor/compiler and reopen the project, everything works fine until the next crash. What could be the cause of that error and is there a way to stop it from happening, because currently I am having a problem with the program that I have not been able to get past. - In other words, without actually fixing the program, can I still stop that error from occuring?


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 3, 2004)

Depending on the programming environment that you are using, when an application crashes, it doesn't necessarily free up memory and other resources. For instance, when debugging in Visual Studio, there are known memory leak and resource issues, that after some time, Visual Studio can start to impair the performance of the machine. There may be different things you can try but what programming software are you using?


----------

